# Kann mir jemand aus CDR -> EPS machen?



## freakadelic (7. September 2007)

Kann bitte mir jemand aus CDR -> EPS machen? Habe kein Corel drauf und kein Illu (obs damit geht iss eh fraglich)

http://www.nubar.de/temp/lipulogod.cdr

...und an dennis(at)nubar.de senden? wäre super!!

grüsse


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. September 2007)

Was ist es denn für ein Bild (ich habe auch kein Corel)
Mach mal ein JPG und lade es hoch.
Und für welchen Zweck benötigst du das ganze?

Alex


----------



## Roman-studios (15. September 2007)

Kein Problem mache ich immer
also öffne die Datei CDR und danach Exportiere das ganze, wähl da unten ein Format aus 

wenn das weiter hilft würde ich mich über eine positive Bewertung freuen.

;-)


----------

